
New Low Cost EC2 Instances with Burstable Performance - bryanwbh
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/low-cost-burstable-ec2-instances/
======
chrismorgan
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7969824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7969824).

